# The Worlds easiest game!



## WeatherMan

http://www.zanorg.com/prodperso/jeuxchiants/doublejeu.htm

Look how easy it is!!!


----------



## jjsevdt

I like it.  I think I made it 20 sec, but I don't care


----------



## elmarcorulz

16 is my best time yet.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

got like 10secs
 how is that easy...


----------



## leetkyle

3.128 seconds


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

27.428 

Jan


----------



## tlarkin

you guys never play bricks?

I had over 30 seconds one game, but it took me a few tries to get there.  there is a loop if you get it right its infinite but I haven't quite figured it out yet


----------



## WeatherMan

g4m3rof1337 said:


> how is that easy...




It's not, i was being sarcastic

Just got this


----------



## Nini

Wait, how do you play this its in another language!


----------



## tlarkin

choose english at the bottom of the screen


----------



## Rip_Uk

2 seconds, just get the larger ball to sit still.


----------



## The_Other_One

Best I've done so far was almost 23 seconds...  However I'm laying in bed with my laptop


----------



## Redbull{wings}

woot i think im gettin the hang of this game:





so close to 30!


----------



## The_Other_One

I got about 27.9 just now...  That's enough without a mouse


----------



## Jet

26.291 seconds.

EDIT: 29.377

EDIT 2: 33.32 seconds!!!

IT DIDN'T CAPTURE RIGHT!!
Now I will have to do that over again


----------



## dark_legacy2006

woooooooooooooo 31.42 seconds took me like 25 tries thoguh
man that games hard


----------



## dark_legacy2006

lol everyones playing now lol i emant i got 31.242


----------



## Bobo

Annoying.  Too annoying.  Can't play.  I'll get addicted.


----------



## Jet

Noooo. I need to get another screen capture prog. Anyone know a good one that's free?

EDIT: Here we go!!


----------



## dark_legacy2006

damn beat my record ic ant even beat my record again


----------



## speedyink

17.3 seconds.

Edit: 28.8 seconds


----------



## Redbull{wings}

i broke 30sec with 30.133


----------



## Jet




----------



## The_Other_One

I did better when I was half asleep using my touch-pad


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

24.587

28.96!!!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

30.372!!!


----------



## HumanMage

hah my best was only 17.897


----------



## ceewi1

Jet said:


> Noooo. I need to get another screen capture prog. Anyone know a good one that's free?


The print screen key 

Here's mine:


----------



## Jet

hmmm. That will be hard to beat


----------



## Archangel

yay   =D   ( dont ask how long it took me to get there tough..  )


----------



## elmarcorulz

32.027


----------



## Jet




----------



## Redbull{wings}




----------



## Jet

Longest time:

1. cewwi1: 40.367
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     2.  Rayza: 39.015
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           3. Archangel: 37.771
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 4. Redbull{wings}: *37.563*
5. Jet: *36.789*
6. Bigbrains57: *35.639*
7. Bobo: *34.698*
8. DCIscouts: *32.45*
9. Jancz3rt: *32.149*
10. elmarcorulz: *32.027*
11. dark_legacy2006: *31.242*
12. dragon2309: *31.157*
13. Lord_Of_The_Ming: *30.372*
14. holyjunk125: *29.83*
15. Speedyink: *28.8*
16. The_Other_One: *27.9*

(Tharkin, I will post yours as soon as you give a precise number )
 _________________________________________________

Shortest time:

1. Jet: 1.402
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Nini: 1.491
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Bobo: 1.565


----------



## Jet

Beat that


----------



## Nini

Jet said:
			
		

> Beat that








hehe


----------



## Jet

aw. man!

EDIT:





EDIT 2: Stats to original post


----------



## dragon2309

31.157 for me, pretty good little game, i see a new addiction on the horizon

dragon


----------



## BigBrains57

27.967 on first try


----------



## Jet

I think I am stopping for now. I can't _quite_ get past my current record.


----------



## BigBrains57

yay!


----------



## Bobo




----------



## The_Beast

18.775 is the best so far


----------



## BigBrains57

The_Beast said:


> 18.775 is the best so far



the best is over 37...


----------



## holyjunk

1ST TRY! haha J/K Probably 1,000th try


----------



## Jet




----------



## DCIScouts

32.45 so far after about 20 or so...  It only took about 5 to understand what I was supposed to do, though


----------



## Redbull{wings}

DCIScouts said:


> 32.45 so far after about 20 or so...  It only took about 5 to understand what I was supposed to do, though



at first I thought you were tying to get the lowest time possible since he said "easiest game" I was like wtf?


----------



## maroon1




----------



## jancz3rt

*New*

32.149

It gets too fast towards the end 

JAN


----------



## rayZa

yes it gets fast when you reach 30 secs


----------



## Boomer

lol fun! i got 25 secs


----------



## ceewi1

nice time rayZa.  I gave it another shot, here's my updated time:





Who will be the first to break 40 seconds?


----------



## Counter - Strike

it say irritating game for me i dont get it


----------



## Counter - Strike

i got 3 seconds


----------



## g4m3rof1337

25secs


----------



## ceewi1

Finally broke the 40 second barrier:





Damn, this thing's addictive


----------



## Jet

Longest time:

1. cewwi1: 40.367
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     2.  Rayza: 39.015
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           3. Archangel: 37.771
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 4. Redbull{wings}: *37.563*
5. Jet: *36.789*
6. Bigbrains57: *35.639*
7. Bobo: *34.698*
8. DCIscouts: *32.45*
9. Jancz3rt: *32.149*
10. elmarcorulz: *32.027*
11. dark_legacy2006: *31.242*
12. dragon2309: *31.157*
13. Lord_Of_The_Ming: *30.372*
14. holyjunk125: *29.83*
15. Speedyink: *28.8*
16. The_Other_One: *27.9*

(Tharkin, I will post yours as soon as you give a precise number )
 _________________________________________________

Shortest time:

1. Jet: 1.402
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Nini: 1.491
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Bobo: 1.565


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I'm a genius! lol


----------



## Archangel

( try to get the ball to go fully vertical, makes it a lot easyer  )


----------



## apj101

hehe, i was hovering around the high thirties for a while, but then landed this awesome score


----------



## Archangel

apj101 said:


> hehe, i was hovering around the high thirties for a while, but then landed this awesome score



phew..    you have no idea how long it took me to get my score 

Edit:  you got the ball bouncing up and down almost vertically too in the end?  ( at least for me it reached insane speeds then,.. and once the horizontal speed increased again, i lost it


----------



## apj101

Archangel said:


> phew..    you have no idea how long it took me to get my score



damn it, i was sure that was a record


----------



## tlarkin

apj101 said:


> hehe, i was hovering around the high thirties for a while, but then landed this awesome score



LOL what is that top secret word document?  Is it a list of people to kill on CF?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

another thing that helps is concentrate on the smaller ball and the balance of the larger one should come somewhat naturally (and always try and land the small ball in the middle of the paddle)


----------



## Shady

So far
I'll try to get more soon
I just noticed this thread exists


----------



## Archangel

tlarkin said:


> LOL what is that top secret word document?  Is it a list of people to kill on CF?



Its the people on My list.. Since i dont live close enough to cromewell to scare him, i needed help..    true.. GB isnt much closer.. but its closer


----------



## apj101

> LOL what is that top secret word document? Is it a list of people to kill
> on CF?


it was a list of people I have already killed on CF


----------



## tlarkin

apj101 said:


> it was a list of people I have already killed on CF



well with your avatar and location I keep thinking american werewolf in london.....Maybe you shouldn't keep track of who you eat, that could be incriminating.


----------



## apj101

> that could be incriminating.


if the police come i'll eat the laptop


----------



## BigBrains57

i love cf, ha


----------



## Redbull{wings}

apj101 said:


> if the police come i'll eat the laptop



what if they pump your stomach? you should probably format the hdd before you eat it to be sure


----------



## rayZa




----------



## footballstevo75

lol thats irritating, haha


----------



## Jet

That's unbelievable. Literally.


----------



## DCIScouts

I love how it even says that you cheated, or at least that you'll be accused of it... LOL!


----------



## Jet

Longest time:

1. rayZa: 55.17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     2. Archangel: 48.363
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           3. apj101: 47.424
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 4. Redbull{wings}: *41.952*
5. Ceewi1: *40.367*
6. Jet: *36.789*
7. Bigbrains57: *35.639*
8. Bobo: *34.698*
9. shady: *34.051*
10. DCIscouts: *32.45*
11. Jancz3rt: *32.149*
12. elmarcorulz: *32.027*
13. dark_legacy2006: *31.242*
14. dragon2309: *31.157*
15. Lord_Of_The_Ming: *30.372*
16. holyjunk125: *29.83*
17. Speedyink: *28.8*
18. The_Other_One: *27.9*

(Tharkin, I will post yours as soon as you give a precise number )
 _________________________________________________

Shortest time:

1. Jet: 1.402
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Nini: 1.491
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Bobo: 1.565
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shortest times are easy to beat. Try!


----------



## Shady

My new record


----------



## Verve

22.5, second try.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

26.539...
fourth try..give or take a try lol


----------



## Verve




----------



## Jet

Longest time:

1. rayZa: 55.17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     2. Archangel: 48.363
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           3. apj101: 47.424
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 4. Redbull{wings}: *41.952*
5. Ceewi1: *40.367*
6. shady: *38.042*
7. Starwarsman *36.984*
8. Jet: *36.789*
9. Bigbrains57: *35.639*
10. Bobo: *34.698*
11. DCIscouts: *32.45*
12. Jancz3rt: *32.149*
13. elmarcorulz: *32.027*
14. dark_legacy2006: *31.242*
15. dragon2309: *31.157*
16. Lord_Of_The_Ming: *30.372*
17. holyjunk125: *29.83*
18. Speedyink: *28.8*
19. The_Other_One: *27.9*

(Tharkin, I will post yours as soon as you give a precise number )
 _________________________________________________

Shortest time:

1. Jet: 1.402
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Nini: 1.491
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Bobo: 1.565
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shortest times are easy to beat. Try!


----------



## Nini

This actually took me days to get that low.  Im so smart


----------



## Bobo

How do you get that low?  Is there some kind of special trick?  I can never get below 1.55....


----------



## Nini

Bobo said:


> How do you get that low?  Is there some kind of special trick?  I can never get below 1.55....



Special trick?
Not really, just practice.. first time i did this it was always in the 2.2 part.
When the screen first pops up try to get the ball so it doest bounce but rolls right out.


----------



## Bobo

How the heck do you do that?


----------



## ceewi1

I doubt i'll ever beat those top times, but I can get the bottom one:


----------



## Bobo

wtf....i still want to know how you do that.


----------



## Jet

Longest time:

1. rayZa: 55.17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     2. Archangel: 48.363
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           3. apj101: 47.424
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 4. Redbull{wings}: *41.952*
5. Ceewi1: *40.367*
6. shady: *38.042*
7. Starwarsman *36.984*
8. Jet: *36.789*
9. Bigbrains57: *35.639*
10. Bobo: *34.698*
11. DCIscouts: *32.45*
12. Jancz3rt: *32.149*
13. elmarcorulz: *32.027*
14. dark_legacy2006: *31.242*
15. dragon2309: *31.157*
16. Lord_Of_The_Ming: *30.372*
17. holyjunk125: *29.83*
18. Speedyink: *28.8*
19. The_Other_One: *27.9*

(Tharkin, I will post yours as soon as you give a precise number )
 _________________________________________________

Shortest time:

1. Ceewi1: 1.049
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Nini: 1.352
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Jet: 1.402
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Bobo: *1.565*


----------



## maroon1

My score


----------



## maroon1

Longest time:

1. rayZa: 55.17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     2. Archangel: 48.363
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           3. apj101: 47.424
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 4. Redbull{wings}: *41.952*
5. Ceewi1: *40.367*
6. shady: *38.042*
7. Starwarsman *36.984*
8. Jet: *36.789*
9. Bigbrains57: *35.639*
10. Bobo: *34.698*
11. DCIscouts: *32.45*
12. Jancz3rt: *32.149*
13. elmarcorulz: *32.027*
14. dark_legacy2006: *31.242*
15. dragon2309: *31.157*
16. Lord_Of_The_Ming: *30.372*
17. holyjunk125: *29.83*
18. Speedyink: *28.8*
19. maroon1: *27.991 *
20. The_Other_One: *27.9*

 _________________________________________________

Shortest time:

1. Ceewi1: 1.049
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Nini: 1.352
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Jet: 1.402
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. maroon1: *1.523 *

5. Bobo: *1.565*


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## robina_80

bloody hard


----------



## Jet

Longest time:

1. rayZa: 55.17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     2. Archangel: 48.363
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           3. apj101: 47.424
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 4. Redbull{wings}: *41.952*
5. Ceewi1: *40.367*
6. shady: *38.042*
7. Starwarsman *36.984*
8. Jet: *36.789*
9. Impr3ssiv3: *36.546*
10. Bigbrains57: *35.639*
11. Bobo: *34.698*
12. DCIscouts: *32.45*
13. Jancz3rt: *32.149*
14. elmarcorulz: *32.027*
15. dark_legacy2006: *31.242*
16. dragon2309: *31.157*
17. Lord_Of_The_Ming: *30.372*
18. holyjunk125: *29.83*
19. Speedyink: *28.8*
20. maroon1: *27.991*
21. The_Other_One: *27.9*

 _________________________________________________

Shortest time:

1. Ceewi1: 1.049
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Impr3ssiv3: 1.245
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Nini: 1.352
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Jet: *1.402*
5. maroon1: *1.523*
6. Bobo: *1.558*
7. Bootup5: *1.565*


----------



## Bobo

OOO i beat you bootup05!!!


----------



## TheOrangeDude

I thought its pacman. lol


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

been playing this over at gamerenders


low score here





NEW LOW FOR ME




i think the top low score is a fake. i wasn't able to get below 1.254 i don't think you can





i got lower but i still dont think that you can get below 1.2


----------



## ceewi1

Believe me, i'm not sad enough to fake the lowest score 

There is, however, something of a trick to it:
Hint: Try Firefox

Bigger hint:


----------



## Verve

what the?!


----------



## Bobo

OOO LOOKIE!!!


----------



## Filip

Highest somewhere around 36 seconds, stupid game


----------



## matt3118

The other games on that site are very challenging too.  Especially since you have to figure them out without instructions.  Just click the link towards to bottom of the game to get to the menu of games.  
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Jet

I can't tilt mine that far, Ceewi1.


----------



## ceewi1

Jet said:


> I can't tilt mine that far, Ceewi1.


You need to:

Be using Firefox (it doesn't work on IE)
Click and drag the mouse past the far end of the box.  This will tilt the paddle further


----------



## Jet

1. I am using Firefox 2.0
2. I do.


----------



## Verve




----------



## Nini

YAY .. i get it now


----------



## ceewi1

Jet said:


> 1. I am using Firefox 2.0
> 2. I do.


Not sure then, I've had no problems, providing that I hold down the mouse button when moving the paddle past the edge of the box.  Anyone else that it's not working for?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

lowest i could get for now


----------



## 4W4K3

22.5


----------



## Bl00dFox

See how smart I am?


----------



## Archangel

ceewi1 said:


> You need to:
> 
> Be using Firefox (it doesn't work on IE)
> Click and drag the mouse past the far end of the box.  This will tilt the paddle further




bloody cheaters..


----------



## ceewi1

Archangel said:


> bloody cheaters..


lol, not cheating, IMO.  If anything, i'd say it's a bug in IE that stops you doing it!  Since there is an actual limit to how far you can tilt it, the game must have been written with this in mind.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

i took a video of me making it to like 33secs


----------



## palidon112

best i got was 27 something.. meh. thi9ng that annoys me, if your mouse leaves that little box it freezes..


----------



## Burgerbob

Try and beat that!


----------



## bflat450

34.017!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

it works for me buy you have to hold down the mouse button here's my shortest:


----------



## lovely?

17.72 seconds *yay*


----------



## sandlotje89

that game was pretty easy... 61.65 sec. easy!


----------



## epidemik

Really, wow
I got like 8


----------



## Justin

BAH! 15 secs


----------



## Vizy

7 seconds


----------



## sandlotje89

hehe... i legitamately got up to 39 sec, but then i found out how to make the balls slow down while the clock went at the same pace.... i loaded LG's scarlet tv page in three different windows... hehe


----------



## Ramodkk

11.535 s


----------



## shenry

I got 23 seconds!


----------



## Steelshivan

Anyone wanting a laugh check out Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing.  It's a PC game that was made several years ago.  Gamespot did a hilarious review, and added a video of gameplay as well.  It is commonly regarded as the worst game ever made.  Several review sites actually changed their bottom floor grading from 1.0 to 0.0 solely to accomodate this game.  You'll see what I mean by easiest game ever.


----------



## Justin

Steelshivan said:


> Anyone wanting a laugh check out Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing.  It's a PC game that was made several years ago.  Gamespot did a hilarious review, and added a video of gameplay as well.  It is commonly regarded as the worst game ever made.  Several review sites actually changed their bottom floor grading from 1.0 to 0.0 solely to accomodate this game.  You'll see what I mean by easiest game ever.



hahahahhaha! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f3HDsgLV68


----------



## shenry

I played it again and got 28 seconds.


----------



## alexyu

truly iritating game didnt got more than 20 sec


----------



## alexyu

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6869532603717287429

hahahahahahahaha...OMG


----------



## Steelshivan

I highly recommend reading the review for Big Rigs on the gamespot site as well.  Read it a few times over a couple years, and every single time I laughed until it hurt.

Edit:  I still need to get my hands on a copy, just to have.  Apparently some sort of gaming cult was spawned from this game, called "Rigism."  They have a couple websites you could check out, and I believe they even have a wikipedia site.


----------



## just a noob

rofl i just watched the video of that game, what the hell! thats just freaking hilarious


----------



## shenry

This is the one time I can truly say, the physics suck in that game without anyone looking at me angrily. So here it is. The physics suck in that game. 
( I meant the video for all those people jumping to the last page after playing the game on the first.)


----------



## Egon

Hey, Big Rigs is the best game ever. Don't be hate'n. It has it's own philosophy, check out yourewinner.com

Remember, you're all winners unless proven loser. I am a world renowned Riggist for making E.T. Online.


----------



## epidemik

Wow and that game was released in 2004. Pathetic.
I watched the video first and thought it was late 90s. 
Haha, gamespot review was pretty funny.

Sounds like a joke. What could the devs be thinking?
I cant imagine the sold more than a few copies. 
Did they play it before it was released? Clearly it didnt work right from the start (AI DIDNT MOVE!)


----------

